# Reco accessors for Sony A7R II



## RGF (Sep 11, 2015)

I just picked up a Sony A7R II, hopefully arriving next week.

What are recommended accessories?

Vertical grip - I generally add this to my half size bodies

Extra batteries? Or any special type of battery for grip?

cable release (wired or remote) - intervalometer?
external battery charger. This was a "required" with the original A7R.

L bracket.

Have meta bones adapter for my Canon lenses.

Anything else?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2015)

Skip the Vertical grip. Feel very awkward. Use that money for extra batteries.

Skip the Meta Bones adapter. Use that money toward native FE 16-35 or NEW Zeiss Batis 25mm.

Highly recommend this charger if you plan to have more than two batteries...Ok, I think you do need more than two for a7 series  

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/837349-REG/watson_d_4228_duo_lcd_charger_with.html/pageID/accessory


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2015)

I'd use the camera for a couple of weeks and see what you need. That way, if there is a issue, you might be able to return the camera and not be stuck with extras. The number of spare batteries is going to depend on your usage, so finding out how long it lasts for you will determine.


----------



## bwud (Sep 12, 2015)

RGF said:


> Extra batteries? Or any special type of battery for grip?



The body ships with two batteries. 



RGF said:


> cable release (wired or remote) - intervalometer?



I'm looking at the Neewer battery grip (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UL2GA6A), which has a built-in intervalometer and comes with a remote. If you get one, let me know how it does!




RGF said:


> external battery charger. This was a "required" with the original A7R.



It ships with a battery charger in the US, and you can also charge the other battery in the body via USB and AC adapter. I do believe in Europe it ships with a dedicated power adapter, and that's the fastest way to charge it.



RGF said:


> L bracket.



I'm using this one: http://www.amazon.com/Andoer-LB-A7M2-Aluminum-Dedicated-Mounting/dp/B00XDLGS8G

It's a little weird. The upper slots on the left hand side are made accessible by this cutout, but the cutout means that in portrait orientation you've got 25% less to clap to:







A slightly bulkier design would be better, IMO. 






Dylan777 said:


> Skip the Vertical grip. Feel very awkward. Use that money for extra batteries.



In what orientation? I was hoping the battery grip would give me a little more to hold onto in the landscape orientation. My el-cheapo L-Bracket helps a bit - I can get an extra finger on it.



Dylan777 said:


> Skip the Meta Bones adapter. Use that money toward native FE 16-35 or NEW Zeiss Batis 25mm.



I enjoy using my 16-35 L on the A7Rii, and I want a Batis 25 (though I doubt I could recoup much of the cost of the 2/28 I bought since the Batis was unavailable when I needed it). I have the metabones, but in retrospect probably would get a non-electronic adapter were I to do it all over again. 



Dylan777 said:


> Highly recommend this charger if you plan to have more than two batteries...Ok, I think you do need more than two for a7 series



So far I have come close to killing two batteries in one day's worth of casual (read: vacation) shooting. I am diligent about turning off the LCD regularly (mapped a button for that), though, don't shoot video, and am mostly at ISO 100. That being said, an extra battery would be nice.

One page I hope Canon takes from Sony's book is the ability to charge via USB. I had mine plugged in to the power outlet in the car on the way back from a national park. Good stuff.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Skip the Vertical grip. Feel very awkward. Use that money for extra batteries.



In what orientation? I was hoping the battery grip would give me a little more to hold onto in the landscape orientation. My el-cheapo L-Bracket helps a bit - I can get an extra finger on it.



Dylan777 said:


> .



Both horz and vert. On a7s, the grip is skinny. Thump and finger positions feel very awkward. My 1Dx has much better grip.

Bought one to extend shooting time. Ended up carrying couple spare batteries in pocket.


----------



## that1guyy (Sep 15, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Skip the Vertical grip. Feel very awkward. Use that money for extra batteries.
> 
> Skip the Meta Bones adapter. Use that money toward native FE 16-35 or NEW Zeiss Batis 25mm.
> 
> ...



I suggest you try the grip before you disregard it. I briefly owned the first gen A7 camera and bought a grip and it definitely makes it easier to use as the bottom of the camera doesn't dig in your palm and your bottom fingers aren't dangling. 

I don't know why Dylan feels it is awkward but all the reviews have only positive things to say about the battery grip for any a7 series camera. 

Also, there is a $10 app for an intervalometer on the sony playmemories app store.


----------

